# OH river 12/25



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hit the river today (5hrs)....twice in the last 3 days. Got 4 eyes today and 2 sauger...biggest eye was 19". Nice day out... Friday, got 4 eyes and 3 sauger. Will be t here in the morning and most days this week:Vacation!!


----------



## junski1986 (Jul 20, 2010)

where you trolling on the Ohio rive ? Im new to the area so I was just looking for some tips. Also are there any big cat fish or good cat fish holes by toledo Ohio ?


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

@Snake......were heading some where in the morn, prob pike. @Junkski......monster cats in the maumee, we used to drive up to Defiance Dam and have a blast using live blue gill. (get a strong pole and good line, you'll need it)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rbess (Jun 19, 2011)

Is the river way up i would be coming frpm perry county


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Like riverrat said monster cats on the maumee the power damn in defiance holds some monsters usually there will be at least a couple 70+ pounder flats out of there every year but also if u want to catch just some nice cats at an avg of 15-20 grand rapids has some nice places along the maumee to fish. Other than that any spot west of defiance to the state line that u can gain access will do u well water is shallower but my buddy and I do well every year my biggest is 61 and it was caught at a bridge access that we found just driving around following the river. When doing that look for log jams and toss blue gill the size of ur hand.


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just a word to the wise, I wouldn't post on here u are using bluegill. You know it is illegal right.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Using bluegill is not illegal it says so in the fishing regs 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

If you catch any fish that can meet size regulations, its your fish to eat, use as bait, etc.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

If the Bluegill are caught in the Ohio River, than you can legally use them for Live Bait. If you catch them from a different Body of Water, you need prior permission from the Chief of Fisheries to be legally able to use them as Live Bait. It's all about Parasites and Diseases and such.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

They are legal even if it's connected to the piece of water ur fishing with them 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

just going by what the game warden told me.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Never had problem with blue gill but the gw has told me years ago that goldfish were illegal. Said it was illegal to enter a foreign species into America waters. I think this has changed. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Rivarat said:


> Never had problem with blue gill but the gw has told me years ago that goldfish were illegal. Said it was illegal to enter a foreign species into America waters. I think this has changed.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Goldfish:
from Kentucky regs: No live fish, live bait fish or live bait organisms that are not native or established in Kentucky waters shall be bought, sold, possessed, imported, or in any way used or released into waters of
this Commonwealth.

OH reg: It is unlawful to use fish species that are not already established in Ohio waters.


Bluegill:
KY: Regardless of size or how obtained, it is illegal to use any sport fish for bait (except redear sunfish less than 6 inches long). (Sport fish species listed on page 5). Minnows are defined as all fish, except sport fish species, less than 6 inches long. 

(The sport fish it's talking about are basically anything with a creel limit, so you can use anything that's not a sport fish as long as it is native.)

OH: Fish caught by legal angling methods (such as bluegills caught by hook and line) may be used for bait....so bluegill are obviously legal.


I didn't check W. VA. since I don't fish there, but i'm betting it says about the same thing.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah every state has different rules and regulations. Good post and thanks for the info!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

What's up Rivarat? Been out...doin' any good? I know you've been out...howd ya do at Pike? Been out since?


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Went to pike Monday, caught a couple eyes and a couple sauger. Nobody did very well. Haven't been since but I'm going tomorrow. Are you coming down?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> just going by what the game warden told me.


Eyecatcher is in Toronto so he may have spoke to a WV game warden since they have jurisdiction over that stretch of the river. Might want to check WV regs.


----------



## ginger (Jan 21, 2012)

i always thought u could as long as u caught the blue gill on a rod


----------



## ginger (Jan 21, 2012)

rivarat do u mean the pike island dam in yorkville.


----------



## ginger (Jan 21, 2012)

i do not think they have changed it.........not even supposed to let ur minnows go if u have any left


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Rivarat is talking about the Pike Island dam/pier(yes....in Yorkville!) or possibly the rocks below.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

@Ginger yes Yorkville. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

My dad and his buddy went down yesterday, said it was tough they ended up with 3 saugers at pike, along with some mudd puppies, they fished from 11 to sunset, fish came on 3/8s and twisters tipped with a minnow. he did say he saw a nice walleye maybe 22 inchs caught the guy was tightlinin a minnow along the wall.


----------

